# Just Dropped By To Say Hi



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

How is everyone? Been a while since I have been by here and figured I'd stop in.

Hope all is well.

Ron


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Ron...... how are you? It has been a while....thanks for dropping in and saying Hello... How have you been?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

psrumors, 
thanks for stopping by. All is well here. A little slow but its getting better. With Spring here its going to get busier.
HarryG


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice to see you again Ron!! did you ever get that RTV900 yet??

Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great to hear from you again Ron! How things coming along with the additions to the house? Things are gradually picking up here at TF. We had a "bomb drop" and the sky fell in the past few days but nothing real serious.   I think there were some disappointed "chicken littles".  I hope you understand it goes without saying that you are always welcome here and your position is still there for you if you want and have the time. Hope all is well with you and family. Don't be a stranger! :cheers:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad you stopped by, psrumors, as Chief says, don't be such a stranger in the future.


----------

